# Argos Stuff??



## callybhoy (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm another begginer. I'm 16 about 5'8 and only 8 1/4 stone. I want to get bigger on a budget. Does anyone know if the stuff they sell out of the argos catalogue is any good?


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

The weightgain is a waste of ££ mate, tastes nice tho lol never tryed the muscle formula before, and the creatine is just creatine, you dont want that yet, your best off going to holland & barratt if your on a budget there sometimes have half price sales on, thats when i stock up on my protein  ,


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Are you referring to supplements (protein, etc) or training equipment?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It is the MOST expensive way of buying supps mate the charge RRP on all there stuff. You are a lot better off buying from an internet company or a proper supplement shop. http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk are prob the cheapest. Look at all the links on this site and i'm sure you'll find something you like.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

before you do anything mate i would highly suggest you look at our gaining weight/diet part of the forum before you do anything!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Agos isnt a plce to get supps there are many great websites that offer much btter products at a better price


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Make sure your diet is in order mate! I would rather spend my money on good food ie Steak, chicken fish. Make sure you try and consume a balanced meal every 3 hrs and that with a good training regime will give you good gains. If you can get a decent MRP (Meal replacement Powder) and add these where you cant get a solid meal in. Holland and barrett are selling theres at 17.99 for 20 at the mo but this doesnt last so if you can, stock up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Galtonator said:


> Agos isnt a plce to get supps there are many great websites that offer much btter products at a better price


Totally agree!!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I would never buy supps from argos! ever! its just not rite!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> I would never buy supps from argos! quote]
> 
> but i bet you go there for all your clothes!!.... adidas 4 stripes etc etc .


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

but i bet you go there for all your clothes!!.... adidas 4 stripes etc etc . 

nah....they sell nice kettles though, ones that have little plastic balls to indicate how high the water level is.


----------

